

Shipito is making containers social with Shipsourcing (forum thread) - nprincigalli
http://www.shipito.com/14-shipito-services/12703-shipsourcing-new-way-of-shipping

======
nprincigalli
I'm a customer of shipito, and found this in their user forums. This could
really disrupt the way stuff is being currently shipped worldwide. You won't
have to pay an arm and a leg to ship heavy or largish stuff with FedEx or DHL
anymore.

